# Stripped Thread On Wald Pedal



## Cole Lower (Sep 24, 2008)

I have a Wald pedal with the first 1/2 of the threads stripped off on the mounting shaft, and unfortunately the first 1/2 of the theads of the crank assembly are messed up also. This came from someone riding the bike when the pedal was not tightened properly. These are nice pedals so is there any
way I can replace the shaft? It is the left (Reverse Thread) pedal of a 50's
Shelby bike.
    Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## AntonyR (Sep 24, 2008)

Cranks are cheap for the most part, so swap out the crank, and as long as the pedal threads are half good, see if you can thread in into the crank without cross threading it. I should hold fine. If not, the shaft is replaceable, but kind of a pain. It might be easier to just find a replacement pedal.


----------



## Aeropsycho (Sep 24, 2008)

*Backwards!*

Thread a pedal with good threads through the back to clean up the mashed treads 

Make sure you find a longer treaded pedal that can help... 

That is not a hard crank to find... 

PICS?

J A M I E


----------



## Cole Lower (Sep 24, 2008)

*Pedals*

Ol' Tin Bender,
     I don't have access to a camera right now but the pedal is stamped WALD 68 Or 88 on the end. With WALD MFG. CO. arched above and MADE IN USA arched below. The rubber blocks are 1 1/16" x 1 1/16" x 4", overall width is 3"
and the OA length is 5.5". And again it is the left pedal. Thanks to everyone for the advice so far, especially on screwing the pedal in from the back to clean out the threads.
                 Cole


----------

